# Around Columbus?



## Prorain (May 2, 2010)

Anybody got any openings around Columbus?Thanks Heath


----------



## msussmann (May 3, 2010)

*hunting lease*

we are in need of about 8 more people for our club Talbot Co near Geneva.  1000 acres  770 941 8196  marksussmann@att.net


----------



## Dean B. (May 8, 2010)

Would Sylvester be to far for you. We have 760 trophy managed acres needing 2 members for a total of 5. Please call 229-834-1022 if you are interested or see info. under Worth County by Dean B.
Email deananbrans@bellsouth.net
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## C310driver (May 9, 2010)

Whats your budget... I have 10,000 acres near Columbus, Ga.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 13, 2010)

*We're located in Talbotton and Box Springs*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=287263


----------



## c1blackboy (May 20, 2010)

I got 500 acres in Quitman county. Need 5 members at 1000 each.


----------



## msussmann (Jun 23, 2010)

we have openings in our club 1000 acre $600 Family typeTalbot Co about 20 miles east of columbus  call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------



## Mad Racks (Jun 24, 2010)

check out our post 986 acers Mairon County --MAD RACKS--


----------

